# mtwiscool's nonsense finally implodes



## raindog308 (Apr 19, 2015)

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/50409/drama-liberation-of-hostrail-32mb-club-and-budgetgeek-telecoms

Though there was an earlier mention that Cloud Commando was taking it:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/50370/cloudcommando-to-take-over-hostrail#latest

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/50289/so-i-was-an-idiot-and-got-a-vps-what-can-i-do-with-it/p1

I look forward to @mtwiscool's next enterprise.  Every day I look at my wireless networks to see if that "one SSID for the planet" is up and running yet.


----------



## rds100 (Apr 19, 2015)

Honestly, who cares? The people who bought his shit completely deserve what they got.


----------



## drmike (Apr 19, 2015)

This bucket of popcorn will sponsor autism research.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 19, 2015)

> I look forward to @ mtwiscool 's next enterprise.  Every day I look at my wireless networks to see if that "one SSID for the planet" is up and running yet.


Which one of his two registered companies is doing wireless networks? Budgetgeek Telecoms Ltd or Cable Media Ltd?


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2015)

Was a joke? 

Maybe April Fools runs late at his home.


----------



## drmike (Apr 19, 2015)

I am entirely confused... 

Who claimed to acquire mtwiscool's stuff?  I see 0xdragon and MSP-Nick (the pinder SEO ripoff god cast away to LET)... which person claimed it?

That MSP Nick sure gets a lot of LET love.  Glad @Amitz brought up his antics over here that he continues to duck:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/50409/drama-liberation-of-hostrail-32mb-club-and-budgetgeek-telecoms


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2015)

0xdragon did everything including sending out client area URLs. 

Me thinks he realized if he can't keep Piwick and Observium instances up, he shouldn't add to the shitpile. 

Now calls it a 'hoax' - I call  







*Totally was an audible. *


----------



## drmike (Apr 19, 2015)

Tell 'em!

drmike  is buying shit brands for lunch money.  Starting my new hosting parent company CIRCUS BRANDS.

Every acquired company will be maintained indefinitely.  The owners will be immortalized on the homepage with a custom taxidermy style trophy mount featuring the animal I think they are with their face superimposed.  Something like this, but much better:


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 19, 2015)

> I see 0xdragon


One of the new breed of low end SAAS providers.  The whole low end SAAS trend is a topic in itself.  Providing services that demand reliability (Observium, Piwik) on a low end infrastructure that is unreliable and so far has been susceptible to frequent downtime makes the services essentially useless.

Offering Piwik with unlimited domains for under $10 (and as low as€2.20 annually at EvoBurst)  isn't any different than GVH offering  100TB for $5 plans or shared hosting providers who offer unlimited everything because none of the offers are viable if customers actually try to use the resources. Piwik is a resource hog when you get any meaningful traffic _(great features but whoever decided to code it in php wasn't thinking_).  My company's Piwik is hosted on an i5-3570 w/8GB RAM right now (after outgrowing an Avoton C2750).  It would be nice if "unlimited" Piwik  could be done for less than $5 annually because it would save me a hell of a lot of money but it can't.



> Add as many websites as you want! There's no limit on the amount of websites.
> 
> Absolutely no limit on traffic/visits.
> 
> ...



now back to the Hostrail/32Club acquisition...yawn.


----------



## mikho (Apr 19, 2015)

As it was me who posted the Cloudcommando take over thread and later closed it, I will tell you all why; the deal was almost done but it never went thru. When cloudcommando stepped aside apparently MSP "came to the rescue".


End of drama.


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> Tell 'em!
> 
> drmike  is buying shit brands for lunch money.  Starting my new hosting parent company CIRCUS BRANDS.


Err, so soon?... The last deal you spearheaded didn't go too brilliantly.  :lol:


----------



## drmike (Apr 19, 2015)

Kris said:


> Err, so soon?... The last deal you spearheaded didn't go too brilliantly.  :lol:


Bahahaha! I laughed heartily, and obviously was joking above.  There is no money brokering deals in this side of things.

Real deals cement faces in ground for antics like GVH has done.   There would be massive pain dished out per agreement.  Reason why you don't whiff deals early usually and even post deals people are bound by agreement to not talk.   That gets abused, but prevents stupid from happening and in real business often prevents dreaded lawsuits.



mikho said:


> As it was me who posted the Cloudcommando take over thread and later closed it, I will tell you all why; the deal was almost done but it never went thru. When cloudcommando stepped aside apparently MSP "came to the rescue".
> 
> 
> End of drama.


So is MSP-NICK acquiring it?  Or is that just more SEO for him?


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2015)

In jest, of course. MSP NIck seems to be picking up... whatever's there.


----------



## mikho (Apr 19, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> .
> 
> 
> Offering Piwik with unlimited domains for under $10 (and as low as€2.20 annually at EvoBurst) isn't any different than GVH offering 100TB for $5 plans or shared hosting providers who offer unlimited everything because none of the offers are viable if customers actually try to use the resources. Piwik is a resource hog when you get any meaningful traffic _(great features but whoever decided to code it in php wasn't thinking_). My company's Piwik is hosted on an i5-3570 w/8GB RAM right now (after outgrowing an Avoton C2750). It would be nice if "unlimited" Piwik could be done for less than $5 annually because it would save me a hell of a lot of money but it can't.


I don't like to talk bad about other brands that offer the same thing I do but we all know what drives the low end market today. It is money, get as much "specs on paper" for the least amount of money and expect 100% uptime.


I will admit that I'm not running it a gigantic super computer but I can always upgrade when needed. And the plan for such an upgrade is already made and tested.


----------



## mikho (Apr 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> So is MSP-NICK acquiring it? Or is that just more SEO for him?



From what I have gathered so far, yes. Not sure how it will go with the old clients, if the clients contact details are worth more then the service the've bought.


----------



## drmike (Apr 19, 2015)

Kris said:


> In jest, of course. MSP NIck seems to be picking up... whatever's there.


Quoted from the interwebs...

323 containers

174 customers

Those numbers are from back when "hack" happened.

Unsure how much it varies from that at this point.  For a lowly service that seemed prone at the onset to abuse, things seemed on sites at least rather quiet / non issue.


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii4PK-5ezIw

:lol: 
 



drmike said:


> This bucket of popcorn will sponsor autism research.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Apr 19, 2015)

mtwiscool once said on Skype that one of his Atom nodes contain a few hundred VPS.

It's not even Xeon, it's ATOM. Disk is oversold like 100x or so.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 19, 2015)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> mtwiscool once said on Skype that one of his Atom nodes contain a few hundred VPS.
> 
> It's not even Xeon, it's ATOM. Disk is oversold like 100x or so.


An Atom might be an improvement over the VIA NANO U2250 that he was using earlier this year for his ValueVZ service



> ValueVZ.com is offering an IPv6 only 128MB RAM $1 annual OpenVZ VPS on a...drumroll...single core single HDD VIA Nano U2250 with 2GB RAM "node" ...CPU is limited to 10% which means 160MHz.


----------



## Geek (Apr 26, 2015)

Wasn't he the kid who was the Disney equivalent to a brony who wanted to run $1.00/year Xen slabs from a Kimsufi last year?  Only reason I ask is because I think he brought it up where I'm not allowed to swear and it doesn't sound like he's worth the time searching... but how could anyone take them seriously after _that _welcome letter?  I don't get it, is/was he pushing Ploop as a performance thing?  I was just starting to post here around the time he was kicked...


----------



## drmike (Apr 26, 2015)

Geek said:


> Wasn't he the kid who was the Disney equivalent to a brony who wanted to run $1.00/year Xen slabs from a Kimsufi last year?  Only reason I ask is because I think he brought it up where I'm not allowed to swear and it doesn't sound like he's worth the time searching... but how could anyone take them seriously after _that _welcome letter?  I don't get it, is/was he pushing Ploop as a performance thing?  I was just starting to post here around the time he was kicked...


mtw is the Pooh Bear loving lad 

Yeah the crazy $1-5~ year plans on LOWLY gear... Via Nano.


----------



## fixidixi (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## DomainBop (Apr 28, 2015)

drmike said:


> I am entirely confused...
> 
> Who claimed to acquire mtwiscool's stuff?  I see 0xdragon and MSP-Nick (the pinder SEO ripoff god cast away to LET)... which person claimed it?
> 
> ...



The interesting thing about this deal is that the person who posted this announcement on LET (TinyTunnel Tom) is one of SEO God MSP-Nick My Server Planet Ltd's "employees" and he is in fact the same 14 year old who was implicated in the hacking and posting of BudgetGeek's database in February.



This same 14 year old MyServerPlanet "employee"  also apparently shares GVH and mtwiscool's love of privacy invasion via 'vzctl enter' based on a thread he started on LET yesterday http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/51147/process-names


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The interesting thing about this deal is that the person who posted this announcement on LET (TinyTunnel Tom) is one of SEO God MSP-Nick My Server Planet Ltd's "employees" and he is in fact the same 14 year old who was implicated in the hacking and posting of BudgetGeek's database in February.
> 
> 
> 
> This same 14 year old MyServerPlanet "employee"  also apparently shares GVH and mtwiscool's love of privacy invasion via 'vzctl enter' based on a thread he started on LET yesterday http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/51147/process-names


TinyTunnel - what a pedo luring name.

This snooping on customer use set off another thread on LET about privacy.  Like many threads over there, it was teenage futility and lack of conversation again.

There are VERY FEW legitimate reasons to be in containers.   Sustained service degrading activity in a container or malicious externally flagged activity are about the only reasons.   Degraded performance due to abuse needs more container limits or perhaps some auto-reboot of their container.  Or perhaps contact the customer and tell them to stop before you have to pop into the container.

What goes on in sLowEnd companies is just idle foolishness mostly.   Disk filling on server?  Go prune folks using resources if you can find needle in haystack and want to assume they don't have rights to that movie or others on disk.  Assuming you actually opened and watched it also to establish what it was for real.

All I can say is MSP-Nick tried luring folks here with fake stolen SEO content and had nerve to try pulling wool over my eyes in public.   When you get that dumb and scammy, you aren't running financially viable real business. I tend not to forget and eventually I'll prune your money trees for you.  

But what do we expect from children?

Thanks again @DomainBop for connecting the dots..


----------

